# Having trouble finding the correct Ink to use, please help?



## embds (Jun 25, 2015)

Hello, I need some help please, Im beginning to print my own tshirts, thus far ive been outsourcing(sending my art to transfer businesses and they send my it back on the heat transfers) but now i want to be able to print my own designs on the blank transfers, so i got an epson workforce 7620, a heat transfer machine, and a stack of blank sheets from best blanks.

My question is could someone refer me or drop a link to a place where i can get transfer ink that is in catridges so i can just snap them in to my printer?

Or do i need to get one of those CIS contraptions and buy the ink that comes in bottles?

or can i even use just regular epson durabite ink, this is what i tried and the ink didnt transfer lol so thats what led me here.

Im new to this and having trouble finding the right ink or even knowing what exactly i need, any and all help would be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## akar (Jul 1, 2011)

You'll need pigment ink - go to .:: Cobra Ink Systems::. This is where the term CIS began - call them if you need more help/guidance. They're spectacular!


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

Durabrite is pigment ink that came in the Epsons I've bought over the years, although there may be a newer product by this time.


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

embds said:


> Hello, I need some help please, Im beginning to print my own tshirts, thus far ive been outsourcing(sending my art to transfer businesses and they send my it back on the heat transfers) but now i want to be able to print my own designs on the blank transfers, so i got an epson workforce 7620, a heat transfer machine, and a stack of blank sheets from best blanks.
> 
> My question is could someone refer me or drop a link to a place where i can get transfer ink that is in catridges so i can just snap them in to my printer?
> 
> ...


 You shouldn't go with a ciss unless you'll be doing a lot of printing. If that's the case, it will save you quite a bit of money. The Epson durabrite ink is what you need for inkjet transfers. I don't know the specifics of your ink issue so I can't really advise you either way. If you can describe how you tried it, I should be able to help. Be well..


----------



## akar (Jul 1, 2011)

Cobra ink has the drop in cartridges for many Epsons and they're refillable.


----------

